# Caragana



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2013)

On a Titanium Gold 8mm Round Top Euro Premium Double Twist that takes a Parker refill.
Great contrasting coloring with the light sapwood and the dark heartwood.

I like to under turn the tenon to show a bit of the Gold Twist Holder Flange rather than hiding in under the center band.

Sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool and applied 6 costs of MINWAX OMWB Polyurethane using my "Dipping Method".

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01780.jpg http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01793.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01789.jpg http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC01784.jpg


----------

